# Advise required on Part time Job in Germany - Stuttgart



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a software/Computer engineer from India with 10+ years of experience. I have a valid job seeker visa in order to search a suitable software job for me.

However I would also like to work part time UNTIL I GET A GOOD SOFTWARE JOB in Germany. This is basically to manage my personal expenses during my stay.

Can some one guide me with the list of top part time jobs which can fetch decent Euros for me. Also, What is maximum earnings which I can make if I work as a part timer(per day)? Which part time job is ideal for me or suggestive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Senthil_Germany said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a software/Computer engineer from India with 10+ years of experience. I have a valid job seeker visa in order to search a suitable software job for me.
> 
> ...


You realise that a jobseeker visa does not allow employment at all?

You need to find a qualified job and THEN apply for your jobseeker visa to be converted to a work/residence permit.


----------

